# Plant I.D. plz



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

thanks


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

The big one in the middle


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

looks like Hygrophila difformis, different light levels can alter how branchy the leaves look. I know at very low light it doesn't even branch at all


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

it wont stop growing  and it wont stick to the bottom of the tank


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like Water Sprite (Ceratopteris thalictroides)


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

bigfry said:


> Looks like Water Sprite (Ceratopteris thalictroides)


thats the one

it spreads like crazy if you leave it float


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

yep, it does so.


----------

